# Anyone here get this one?



## petritl (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151190125901?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649


----------



## bricycle (Dec 23, 2013)

Not me, 50+ years too new.


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 23, 2013)

Did you check out the revised amount for shipping??


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 23, 2013)

Lots of expensive parts on this bike but the seller really messed up with all the shipping confusion. It looks like the buyer got a really good deal when it was all over.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know if I would call almost $1k for a crusty B6 with a forebrake a good deal or not. The pictures were crappy and it was hard to tell how well it might really clean up. I couldn't even tell if the brake lever was still on it. It would have also been nice to see a pic of the badge and posting of the serial #. I think the shipping thing really scared folks off. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 23, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't know if I would call almost $1k for a crusty B6 with a forebrake a good deal or not. The pictures were crappy and it was hard to tell how well it might really clean up. I couldn't even tell if the brake lever was still on it. It would have also been nice to see a pic of the badge and posting of the serial #. I think the shipping thing really scared folks off. V/r Shawn




The way its leaning id say its a 46 47.. Or just sinking in the grass lol... Also indicator of 46 is the rear fender Chevron.. They  are shorter on 46 bikes.


----------



## petritl (Dec 31, 2013)

I was the under bidder on this auction; the seller said the winner backed out due to the shipping.

The bicycle purchase has been very trying but ultimately I backed out and received my funds back. It's my understanding that it will be re listed but I thought I should inform other CABE members about the seller.

He has never sold on eBay before, this was listed on his uncle's account. The seller doesn't like Paypal; refuses to breakdown for shipping or allow a bike shop to breakdown for shipping out of fear of damage to the bike.

In my case I arranged for a friend to pickup the bike tomorrow and bring the bicycle with him to a meeting we will both be at in SC early next week. I paid the paypal invoice sent by the seller on Friday.  The seller didn't withdrawal the funds from his account and can't get the funds transfered out of Paypal before my friends arrival tomorrow so he wouldn't release the bike unless my friend had cash in hand; I gave up.

I believe the seller is young and inexperienced and as a result is very frustrating to work with.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2013)

so you're NOT getting it?


----------



## petritl (Dec 31, 2013)

If he relists it, I will likely bid on it but will not buy it outside the protection policies of eBay. I cannot express how frustrating dealing with the seller outside of eBay has been.


----------



## bike (Dec 31, 2013)

*Yeeee I hope not*

I think they have a shot for that now...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Well here it is again but local pickup and cash in hand. They still don't know how to take pics but this one looks pretty crusty. Personally I hate dealing with idiots like this. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-bic...485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338942e81d


----------



## oskisan (Jan 1, 2014)

*Yeah, I agree*

I think the guy obviously wanted more for the bike after it was listed and jacked up the shipping costs to $380??!!! That is one precious bike if it is going to cost that much to ship it! Did anyone find out what the speedometer is? (cadet)? Personally I would say to save your money and go for something better. This guy really wants around $900-$950 for the bike and it is not worth that in my opinion.

Ken




Freqman1 said:


> Well here it is again but local pickup and cash in hand. They still don't know how to take pics but this one looks pretty crusty. Personally I hate dealing with idiots like this. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-bic...485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338942e81d


----------



## bike (Jan 1, 2014)

*Hey,*

A guy can dream can't he? It is a free country last I heard. Open market with ready info for anyone willing to ask around a bit and I mean a very little bit vs. pre interenet.


----------

